# Mldonkey does not even really start to compile

## chh

Hello,

I am trying to install mldonkey (p2p) on my system (amd64, Gentoo 2005.1).

```

arnor ~ # emerge net-p2p/mldonkey

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/mldonkey-2.6.4-r2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.5.21-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.5.16-r9.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.6.0-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.6.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.6.4-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.6.4-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.6.5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.6.7.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.7.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) mldonkey-2.7.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey.png

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey-2.5.21-configure.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey.confd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.5.16-r9

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey-2.5.16-configure.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey.initd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.5.21-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey-2.6.0-gtk2-gentoo.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.6.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.6.0-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.6.4-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.6.4-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.6.5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.6.7

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.7.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-mldonkey-2.7.1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey-2.7.0-endianess.patch.bz2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/mldonkey-gui.desktop

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) mldonkey-2.6.4.tar.bz2

 * If the compile with gui fails, and you have updated ocaml

 * recently, you may have forgotten that you need to run

 * /usr/portage/dev-lang/ocaml/files/ocaml-rebuild.sh

 * to learn which ebuilds you need to recompile

 * each time you update ocaml to a different version

 * see the ocaml ebuild for details

arnor ~ #      

```

Thats it.

I reinstalled ocaml, I ran the script and re-emerged the needed ebuilds, no change.

Any idea?

Thanks.

Christian

----------

## cokey

does running the script again give you a different list of packages?

----------

## chh

No it always gives me those 2:

[ebuild   R   ] dev-ml/lablgl-1.00

[ebuild   R   ] dev-ml/lablgtk-2.4.0

I have to merge those myself after that.

No change though after doing it.

Thanks

Christian

----------

